# D.C. oct 18, WTO protest



## fa-lee-nee (Sep 5, 2008)

anyone going that way?
anyone from southeastern virginia or north carolina going that way?
im trying to maybe put together a bloc.
or at least put together a group.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Sep 6, 2008)

im in NC now, and i would fucking do anything to go! me and my ol' lady will probably still be in NC at the time of the protest, but if you know of any rides up there, we'd love to come with!

and im definitely down for a bloc.


----------



## fa-lee-nee (Sep 6, 2008)

word.
i might be hitching it unless i come up with the $91 for a roundtrip greyhound ticket.


----------



## marc (Sep 6, 2008)

im gonna try to go. anyone wanna hop out to new orleans for halloween after the protest?


----------



## Dirty Rig (Sep 7, 2008)

actually, new orleans was my next stop, but after this hurricane bullshit, im starting to have second thoughts :-/


----------



## marc (Sep 7, 2008)

i dont think the hurricane damaged new orleans did it?


----------



## Dirty Rig (Sep 8, 2008)

not yet, but it's pretty expectant. still deciding whether or not i want to risk heading to the gulf-area at the tail-end of hurricane season.

but i'll welcome convincing arguments!


----------



## spoorprint (Sep 15, 2008)

so is the WTO meeting in October?Because I can't find anything either on Indymedia or
their own site.Could you post a link?


----------

